# Gearpedia.net



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi guys,

I am helping a good friend build a new website called Gearpedia.net. 

Basically it will be a site full of information and links to all kinds of guitar gear. There is a ton of stuff out there that we may not know about. The goal will be to have members post links and info for a specific piece of gear in the appropriate category, thus building a library of information easy to search out at one site. 

The site is still in the early stages and is not open to public posting just yet. 
For now, we are trying to get people to register and see if there is an interest in this type of site before putting 1000's of hours of work into it. 

I would really appreciate if you could take some time to check out the progress of the site. If you think the site would be of interest to you, please register. It would really help us to find out if this is worth our time. If you have any links to gear that is not well known, please pm us with a link.

Thanks for taking the time and thanks to Guitars Canada for letting me post this here!

George

www.gearpedia.net


----------

